# ?Hydor Professional External Filter 250?



## Smells Fishy (19 Apr 2016)

For ages I've been debating what my first external is going to be. I started thinking it would be a Fluval 206, then a Ehiem classic but I've been put off by reading bad reviews (Fluval - primmer button) (Ehiem - noisey). Obviously no filter is going to be perfect and last a life time but I want as close to that as I can afford. So now I've found this external and the only bad thing I've read is it hasn't got a UK plug. Hmmm, sounds to good to be true, a lot of filters can't live up to there claims. Someday I'll end up taking the plung, but I want to be sure first. So have any of you had any experience this external?


----------



## Nick16 (19 Apr 2016)

I have always used Tetratec filters. Predominantly the EX1200 but also had the EX700. 
Lovely filters and quiet. 
They are slightly prone to leaking, - i have had 3 leaks, but every time its been the O ring on the motorhead. I always have 2 spares of these at any one time and they are replaced in less than 1 minute. I do keep them properly lubricated and clean so they havent dried out. 
My filters were purchased many years ago, so im not sure if the problem has been fixed? Wouldnt put me off buying another however. 

Just my thoughts ^^

I would stick to a well known brand as its easier to find info out about them and also obtain spares.


----------



## Aqua360 (19 Apr 2016)

If i go for a canister, its going to be an Aquael Unimax or similar. I've used lights, hobs, tanks; internals by Aquael, and they've all been terrific, even better than Fluval who i also rate highly.

I recommend checking Aquael, canisters are very fairly priced by them too


----------



## MrHidley (19 Apr 2016)

I have a Hydor Professional 350 on my 60 litre, flow is good and the filter seems pretty good overall. Unfortunately the tap design really pisses me off, every time i disconnect them it leaks probably around 30ml of water in my cabinet.


----------



## John S (19 Apr 2016)

I've had Eheim 2213, 2324, 2075 and  2078 models. Noise has never been an issue but I have had 2 head leaks on my 2078.


----------



## Crusader58 (19 Apr 2016)

I dont have experience with the Hydor filters, but you may want to consider the availability of spare parts before making your choice. I do however run three Fluval externals (two 306's and a 406),I've had no problem with the primer on any of them and all three run fairly quietly. 
I think that all modern products are weak on the build quality front, it's just a matter of not being heavy-handed when carrying out maintenance on them.
I think canister filters should be treated like a lady - shown respect, handled with care and taken out once in a while for a good servicing.


----------



## tim (19 Apr 2016)

No experience of the hydor filter, I've been using the jbl cristal profi filters for the last few years and they have all been solid so far only 1 impellor replacement out of the 5 that I own, all still nearly as quiet as when I bought them fwiw.


----------



## Smells Fishy (21 Apr 2016)

Cheers everyone. Yeah I didn't take spare parts into acount and if i might need them. Hmmm I'll Iook into Tetratec and Aquael externals thanks. Whats the warranty like on the externals you've all suggested? Because thats a biggie for me.


----------



## ian_m (21 Apr 2016)

One hint I have learnt, using my JBL e1501, is it is a lot easier to NOT use the priming button.

Whilst the priming button does work admirably, it can be difficult to push, as once the filter is in the cabinet, pipes attached, other equipment in the way etc it is often very hard to the priming button, especially if two hands are needed.

So after I have replaced the lid on the filter, after having it open, I just pour some tank water down the open ends of the filter pipes using a small jug. Then when the main pipes are re-attached the filter is vitrually primed and within a couple of minutes,when working, it has ejected all its trapped air. No need to access priming button.


----------



## Crusader58 (21 Apr 2016)

Smells Fishy said:


> Cheers everyone. Yeah I didn't take spare parts into acount and if i might need them. Hmmm I'll Iook into Tetratec and Aquael externals thanks. Whats the warranty like on the externals you've all suggested? Because thats a biggie for me.


Three year warranty on Fluvals....and they honour it too...I had a faulty aquastop on my first 306 , I phoned them up, they sent me out a replacement next day without any quibbles.


----------



## Bacms (22 Apr 2016)

Following this one with interest as I need to buy a canister for my 60cm

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smells Fishy (22 Apr 2016)

I've been reading up on the Tetra EX and I think it could be the best choice.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/filters_pumps/canister_filters/tetratec_external_filter/414727

I've made my mind up - I'll be going for the 1200


----------



## Bacms (25 Apr 2016)

Let us know what you think of it when it is up an running


----------



## Smells Fishy (2 May 2016)

Bacms said:


> Let us know what you think of it when it is up an running


 
Will do. Just got to convince the other half lol.


----------



## Smells Fishy (5 May 2016)

Should be ordering it within the next week if all goes well. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Lindy (5 May 2016)

I had the tetratec ex1200 and loved it right up until maintenance time. Every time you have to open it up, you get dribbles of water all over your cabinet. I ended up selling mine and getting a jbl e1501. No dribbles! Also has decent hand holds for lifting while the tetratec has a flimsy wee pull out handle that you are constantly worrying about breaking when you use it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smells Fishy (6 May 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> I had the tetratec ex1200 and loved it right up until maintenance time. Every time you have to open it up, you get dribbles of water all over your cabinet. I ended up selling mine and getting a jbl e1501. No dribbles! Also has decent hand holds for lifting while the tetratec has a flimsy wee pull out handle that you are constantly worrying about breaking when you use it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


 
Hmmmm, that sounds a bit naff, its still got to be cleaner than pulling an internal out into a bucket to clean it. No matter how quick I pull it out there's all ways some water running down the glass and around the bucket.


----------

